# cartrophen



## happy_talk (18 June 2012)

does anybody have any experience of using this drug (on a horse)? what dosage level did you use- information says 2-2.5mg/kg BW (or how many vials/bottles and how big is your horse) repeated once a week for 4 wks. how long was it before you saw an effect? how long did it last? have you repeated the treatment - how long did this last etc.

Any tips on where the cheapest place to buy it if from is?

Many thanks!


----------



## itsonlyme (18 June 2012)

I've used it on a few of mine for various ailments. They're all about 500kg and always have a whole bottle for each injection, repeated once a week for 4 weeks, alternating bum cheeks each week! 
Tbh, i used it alongside other things, so don't know how much of the beneficial effects were down to the cartrophen alone. I do think it helps though & am about to use it again for a recent diagnosis of coffin joint arthrosis. I have only ever used it on insurance claims, so just get ut from the vet. You can buy online from places like viovet.co.uk for £49 for 10ml. I've always done the injections myself. 
Here's another thread www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=485765


----------



## happy_talk (18 June 2012)

thanks for the link to the other thread. that website still comes up slightly cheaper, and is still linked to the cashback website.

unfortunately insurance has now run out, so obviously trying to find the cheapest way to do it!


----------



## star (18 June 2012)

it normally works out about a bottle a dose for your average horse.

it's prescription only so you have to either get it from your vet or pay for them to write you a prescription and get it online.


----------



## Quoit (12 September 2012)

I took on pony with numerous problems, arthritis in the hocks and back, kissing spine, awful damage from ill fitting tack as well as severe muscle wastage.....I tried lots of alternatives which helped and didn't help in varying degrees. However, the turning point was using a set of cartrophen injections. After much research I asked my vet for advice. He believed cartrophen in his experience could have a miraculous effect or only a very slight effect. For me cartrophen did have a miraculous effect. From a pony that vets believed would not be ridden again and who could hardly walk down hill he is now a  energetic, healthy supple and happy pony enjoying riding around the Devon countryside. I would highly recommend cartrophen, For my pony it was truly amazing!


----------



## ofcourseyoucan (12 September 2012)

an old horse here had a course of 4 inj first one the vet did and the other 3 I did for the owner. It worked really well for this horse and increased his mobility, and his ability to get up and down. I think it is well worth a go. The results were visable after a couple of injections. Good luck hope it helps your horse.


----------



## expat (12 September 2012)

Made a massive difference to my horse, who has slight arthritic changes in his hind.

Three injections at 10 day intervals, administered by myself, but based on vets  recommendation / prescription.

Noticed already a difference after first injection according to vet most horse show should react after injection two. 

Injected this spring and so far so good, but will have to see how long it will last.


----------



## Ali2 (12 September 2012)

My big lad (16.3 hh ISH) had it last year for hind limb stiffness (wasn't tracking up behind).  It did him well, we're 12 months on now and he's not looking like needing a repeat.  He had 1.5 bottles a week for 4 weeks.


----------



## Quoit (13 September 2012)

My horse initially had a serious of 4 injections and a year later a top up single booster injection which worked really well. I also have him on farriers formula which is excellent for strengthening tissue...


----------



## happy_talk (14 September 2012)

following my original post, I have tried cartrophen, and I believe it has worked well. there was a difference in a few days from 1st injection. unfortunately there was an additional 1 wk gap between injections 2 and 3 due to an abscess/cellulitis that needed anti inflammatories, which are contraindicated for cartrophen. but my mare is now sound and working well. I did start her on a joint supplement when giving the cartrophen as I read that it may give additional help. Im not sure if it has or not, but now that shes (touch wood) been consistently sound, I darent change anything, not for a few months anyway! LOL!


----------



## Otterman (4 October 2012)

Ali2 said:



			My big lad (16.3 hh ISH) had it last year for hind limb stiffness (wasn't tracking up behind).  It did him well, we're 12 months on now and he's not looking like needing a repeat.  He had 1.5 bottles a week for 4 weeks.
		
Click to expand...

Hi Ali2 - my 17hh 700kg mare has just finished a course of 10ml doses and I feel she should have had a higher dose as it's had an intermittent effect - how did the dosage get prescribed for your boy?


----------



## Ali2 (4 October 2012)

Vet prescribed based on his size, he weigh tapes at about 620 - 640 kg.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (5 October 2012)

It's not licensed for horses although some vets will use it. It's more a dog thing. My vet mentioned glucosamine and hylauronic acid (bit like cartropen, mimics synovial fluid)


----------



## happy_talk (6 October 2012)

cartrophen is licensed to horses in australia, but not in the UK (i think).

not sure when you mention glucoasmine and hyalonic acid you mean as a feed supplement, or joint injection. A joint injection is likely to be more effective than a feed supplement. However, cartrophen, in theory, has the advantage over a joint injection as it's intramuscular, so will target all (problem?) joints and with far less infection risk. That is of course assuming that cartrophen works on your horse. As others have mentioned, it seems to either work really well, or with poor effect.


----------



## ForeverBroke_ (8 October 2012)

My horse (16hh ISH) had a course of one injection a week for 6 weeks.

Made no difference whatsoever and horse now has to be sedated to be injected with anything


----------



## ChrisP (5 March 2014)

My highland had a course of Adequan for a thickened tendon and frayed tendon sheath he weighs 577kg on the tape. His last Adequan was last Saturday and he has been prescribed an injection of Cartrophen two weeks after his last Adequan then another four weeks later which seems very different to most of the others on here??????


----------

